# raw bum from constipation - what to do?



## flowers04

my daughter has been suffering with constipation for a while now on and off

this week has been the worst - she is desperately trying to poo and when she does its just a little scarpe - this has happened about 7 times today - she will not let me wipe her so we have to wash her bum everytime - even this is painful for her :(

he bum is red raw - it just looks like flesh its awful

i went to the docs and they gave me senna liquid and told me to up the dose for lactulose to 5ml twice a day

she also gave metanium for her raw bum but this is a nightmare to put on and doesn't seem to be working

does anyone know what i could use for the rawness - i put a load of talculm powder before bed as she was so distressed about me putting cream on her for about the tenth time today

help? what can i do :(


----------



## blahblahblah

Personally I wouldn't use talc for this - it'll go cakey and isn't the ideal thing to go onto damaged skin.

Washing with water (and drying), and getting plenty of no nappy time should help. When Dylan's had bad nappy rash after antibiotics we've used bepanthen on it, and it formed a barrier within a couple of uses stopping it being so sore, and helped it to heal fully within a week.

With the constipation, have you tried offering some different foods - dried apricots make my LO poo for England, weetabix, fruit, or even a little fresh juice (orange or apple) in her water.


----------



## flowers04

oh no im dreading opening her nappy in the morning eeekkk:(

yes i have been using bepanthan but thought because its so raw id try something else - but will prob go back to bepanthan

ive not tried apticots but will give it a try

ive given her foods that are best for constiption - too scared to give her weetabix as she nomally has that every couple of days so thought maybe too much wheat would cause it

thanks again :)


----------



## pip holder

:cry:
poor little chick,
My LO had a hideously sore bum but from the other end of the spectrum - diarrhoea-for 8 weeks solid :cry: :cry: :nope: we resorted to washing his bum under the tap and back to plain cotton wool and water rather than ANYTHING with any kind of chemicals in.

Things like bepanthen are slightly perfumed so I'd be a bit wary about using that as she'll probably have a few little cuts around her poor anus if she's been really bad and it may sting.
Deffo lay off the talc too (but see why you tried it:flower:) you feel so cruel when they are crying like that don't you :hugs:
I'd be tempted to just use plain vaseline or 50/50 from your GP as a barrier - worked for us in the end, may also help her poo if using *TMI* right around her bum hole as it's so oily - ooh the conversations you have on a saturday night once you're a mum huh :rofl::rofl:

Weetabix will be good as the fibre content will add bulk to her stools and get them out quicker - try prune juice too, watered down it's more palatable, or those little pureed fruit pots with her porridge.

ETA - ask the doc for timodene cream, if her bum is that red she may also have a bit of a fungal skin infection, this has a very low dose of steroids in too, as well as antibiotic and starts working with the day (smells of cat wee though)
Good luck xx


----------



## kyesmummy

my lil boy had nappy rash really bad to the point where it was blistering and the best thing i found from the chemist was canestan, the same as you use for thrush but on the box it actually says can be used for nappy rash, it goes on easily and thinly and it clears it up within a day or too xx


----------



## flowers04

thanks all

OMG i didnt know about the risks of using talc - i just put a load on as she won't let me touch her bum and it went on her face - im so stupid i feel sick now

how would i know if something was wrong with her - a lot of sites say that inhaling is very dangerous - she must of inhaled it if it was on her face - stupid mummy :(


----------



## pip holder

STOP googling talc inhalation immediately!!!! :winkwink:
She will be absolutely fine, it's longer term use that is dangerous as the particles can clog the linings of the lungs after a time, the advice if using it now is to just sprinkle some on your hands then rub it gently on their skin (avoiding vulval area in girls)
Don't worry really :hugs:


----------



## flowers04

Thanks pip holder I was so worried
She was fussing all night so I got even more paranoid. 
We did get a humongous poo out of her on Friday night-it was nearly the size of a tennis ball but then we were back to the scrapes. I'll give the weetabix a go-fingers crossed we get a poo. Il ring the gp again if the soreness doesn't improve

Thanks girls :)


----------



## Mizzy

i use caster oil and zinc cream, works wonders for my lo its about £1.70 from lloyds pharmacy


----------



## Laura2919

Zinc and caster oil didnt work for the twins when they had sore bums.. Jaycee's bum was bleeding and I went to the doctors twice once he said just use sudocrem so I did but it got worse and it was bleeding so he prescribed me caneston in a blue tube.. Worked wonders.


----------



## jane99

My daughter had thrush & was prescribed Canestan (1% steriod). Like the other posts, it clears up any redness/soreness within a couple of days. If you are using the steriod based one, use very sparingly. 

Once its cleared up, use a barrier cream (ie zinc & caster oil), it provides a protective barrier on the skin & keep any redness/sores at bay. I now use a barrier cream at every change & she no longer suffers from nappy rash.

My son suffered terribly from constipation (was under the hospital) & the only thing that worked was beans (baked beans, kidney beans, cannelloni beans etc). Lentils worked wonders too.


----------

